# nextel scam???



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

i just fell behind on some bills and now i get calls from unknown numbers which is ok i guess, BUT i find it very odd that almost right after to a couple minutes after i use the phone they call, one may say na it is just good luck on there part put i can pick up the phone and make a call or someone can call and i will almost immanently receive a call from a bill collector. nextel wont let me block certain numbers or unknown numbers what can i do till i get them paid? are they even allowed to do this? can i get my number blocked somehow?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

If it is a bill collector, you can tell them it is your cell number and to please have the number taken off their list. In all honesty though, the only people required by law to obey your wish are solicitors.


----------



## nucat95 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm confused? What is the scam?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like he was inferring that somehow they "know" when he hangs up the phone...


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Sounds like he was inferring that somehow they "know" when he hangs up the phone...


Awe, I misunderstood. I would save each number you get from a collector and then name it and give it a silent ringer. There really is no other way to block a number. Hmmm...you could always sign up for google voice and then list that as your main number for all your bills.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> Awe, I misunderstood. I would save each number you get from a collector and then name it and give it a silent ringer. There really is no other way to block a number. Hmmm...you could always sign up for google voice and then list that as your main number for all your bills.


On a slightly different note; iPhone users can use a app called iBlacklist to create custom call blocks and send whatever number they wish straight to voice mail, pick up then hang up, or simply let them ring forever on their end; all without your phone ringing at all.

For those without an iPhone, but who have AT&T, they offer the ability to block numbers if you pay an extra 4.99/mth for parental control on the account. Settings are available from within their web portal interface.

To the origional poster, check if nextel offers such a service though their web portal. I haven't had them in years due to their service quality or lack there of one might say. You could always ask them by calling customer service; however make sure they are not of the ones your runing late on if deciding to go that route. :grin:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Once I was trying to pay big medical bills and out of frustration told the collector not to call any more.

He said, "It's your choice. We can call or we can sue."


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

OP, Pay your bill or stop using the phone. You're not entitled to continue using a service you're not paying for.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> OP, Pay your bill or stop using the phone. You're not entitled to continue using a service you're not paying for.


That's not what he's sayoing. He is saying that he is behind on some bills (credit cards, loans, whatever) and is now receiving calls for collection forom those companies via his cell phone. Not calls from his cell carrier about their payment being late.

Typically if a company has debt owed t them for a few month without payment; they hand it over to a 3rd party collections agency which gets a little more aggressive (since they only get paid on debt they actually collect). These companies use search bases to find unlisted numbers such as cell phones based on information they obtain from the creditor like your social security number etc.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

To the OP: 

Your post was hard to read and understand due to lack of punctuation and
use of capital letters. Your first sentence ran six lines before the first period! 

Be considerate of the rest of us and please use capitals and punctuation.

Thanks.

.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> These companies use search bases to find unlisted numbers such as cell phones based on information they obtain from the creditor like your social security number etc.


Basically, if you ever give out your cell phone number to any creditor or company that can issue credit (like Target, BestBuy, a car dealer, etc.) then it will most certainly end up in a database tied to your name and SSN. There are several skip-trace services that can give creditors and collectors more information that you could ever imagine. If collectors can't contact you on your home phone, they will start expanding to other sources, including cell, office, and even relatives and neighbors (although they legally cannot tell a relative or neighbor who they are or why they are calling).

More and more people are using cell service for their primary phone and not using land lines. If that's the case here, then the collectors have every right to call the OP on his cell phone. I think the issue here is that he thinks it's odd that they call him right after he hangs up from another call and he believes the collectors are somehow colluding with NexTel to be able to do this. It's simply a coincidence.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

Not sure what kind of p[hone you have...but this blogger says this software works to block calls.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> If it is a bill collector, you can tell them it is your cell number and to please have the number taken off their list. In all honesty though, the only people required by law to obey your wish are solicitors.


I'm not sure if thats true. If they have a legitimate reason to be calling you and this is the number that you provided to them then they are probably entitled to contact you at that number for legitimate reasons (such as overdue payments)

As for the original issue, I think there would have to be a lot going on for a third party to know when you used your phone last, especially in real time.

That would mean that they are monitoring your calls first hand. I think if there was a company (nextel in this case) allowing such a thing, this problem would be all over the news as an invasion of privacy.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I remember seeing an episode of a TV news magazine (Dateline?) where hackers were able to quickly load something on another person's cell phone and then listen into their calls, read their text messages and track their location by GPS. I doubt this is what has happened to the OP, though. A collector would have to be pretty brave to do something this illegal. Regardless, the technology is there, and from what they showed on the program, it was pretty much as easy as getting the target's phone in your hands for a few minutes to send and receiver a test message and download an application.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

jdogg said:


> what can i do till i get them paid?


Cancel the service.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

VegasDen said:


> Not sure what kind of p[hone you have...but this blogger says this software works to block calls.


would this work on a blackberry?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

rudeney said:


> I think the issue here is that he thinks it's odd that they call him right after he hangs up from another call and he believes the collectors are somehow colluding with NexTel to be able to do this. It's simply a coincidence.


That's why I was thinking it was Nextel calling to attempt collection on a Nextel bill.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

VegasDen said:


> Not sure what kind of p[hone you have...but this blogger says this software works to block calls.


Not nextel, some other crap but i found a great app thanks VegasDen for the info and all your guys post thanks


----------

